# MONTGOMERY/FAYETTE



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

Found 10 small greys under maple,picked 3 size of thumb!
By 4-16 will be tearing them up!


----------



## montgomeryshroomer (Apr 13, 2015)

I've been finding blacks the past few days. still no grays or yellows though


----------



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

I do find some blacks few days ago, just started with the greys, first of
Year came from front yard!! Good luck buddy hope you have good year


----------



## sfron81 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope to join you in Fayette Co. Next week. Plenty rain and warmth. May be a good year. Patience.


----------



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh yea that's the key good luck and keep me posted finding thumb size 
Greys


----------



## montgomeryshroomer (Apr 13, 2015)

finally!!! 4 greys and 4 small yellows today


----------



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

It's on here in montgomery and Fayette slamming then went out today for 2 hours the first te and found 3 lbs and then went back out this evening and found another 4 lbs mostly big greys but found several yellows on dead elm !!!!!
GOOD LUCK ITS ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjcoolb67 (Apr 19, 2015)

Anybody Finding morels in newRiver Valley area.


----------



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

Found 1 lb in Vandalia river bottoms


----------



## shroomaholic (Apr 8, 2015)

Illinois


----------

